
Show HN: Comment Farmer – for those who only read comments - wayofthesamurai
http://commentfarmer.com/
======
sras-me
Weird. Last week I posted something similar [1]. It is a reader for HN and
reddit.

[1]
[https://sras.me/reform/#/setconfig;reddit=programming,scienc...](https://sras.me/reform/#/setconfig;reddit=programming,science,askscience;hackernews=topstories,beststories,askstories,showstories)

------
reubano
Yet no comment with more information. Oh the irony.

